# Dovetail Jigs



## sparkus88 (5 Nov 2009)

Hi I am looking for a dovetail jig. I have searched around online but not had much luck. The cheapest is around £30 but I want one the will last a while and will allow for quality joints. Can anyone recommend any good jigs as it very had to tell from reading a description if it is good or not?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## DeepBlue (5 Nov 2009)

The only piece of advice I'd give is to avoid anything which uses a bearing guided cutter like the plague - try to find one which uses a collar instead.

I had an axminster jobbie with the bearing guided cutter, which came with a helpful slip of paper telling me to "keep firm downwards pressure". It turns out that for the stock I was using there was only a few millimeters of contact on the bearing and the template, so one small lapse in concentration and I mangled the aluminium template  . 

The worst thing is that I ordered a replacement template and did exactly the same thing a few days later ](*,).

The trend and CMT offerings are much better, but also more pricy, but by the time you've ruined your first template (or two) the cost is pretty much the same


----------



## Chems (5 Nov 2009)

I've got a leigh, expensive new I know but it is super.


----------



## Jervisekken (5 Nov 2009)

Also got a Leigh. Easy to set up and perfect results every time.

But I must admit I have more than once thought should I rather do it by hand. Even with the Leigh's flexible spacing of tails, everyone can see that this is machine cut. 

It all comes down to what you do. If you regularly want to dovetail a lot of drawers and cabinets, get one. If not, perfect you sawing and chisel technique.

I can recommend the DVDs by Rob Cosman and David Charlesworth on the topic.

Good luck!


----------



## Chems (5 Nov 2009)

Geir":2d04emzk said:


> But I must admit I have more than once thought should I rather do it by hand. Even with the Leigh's flexible spacing of tails, everyone can see that this is machine cut.



I'd guess that only perhaps 1% of the population could. When doing hand cut ones you want them to look as perfect as they do off the leigh, so why not use it? I'd like to cut some by hand one day, but only as a one off.


----------



## johnf (5 Nov 2009)

I have a old elu dovetail jig I no longer use uses a guide bush and does the job if your interested pm me where are you located


----------



## mailee (5 Nov 2009)

I use the Dakota jig for my dovetails, simple but effective giving perfect results every time. It can only cut through dovetails of even spacing but I am happy with that. I have to say that the Leigh jig is the best you can buy but it comes at a price. The Dakota jig is around £50 which in MHO is cheap for the job it does. :wink:


----------



## blackemmons (7 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Just signed on the this website. It's great.

I realize I am on the other side of the pond and this may or may not be available but here is my experience.

See #13 here, http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread. ... t=dovetail

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Tom K (8 Nov 2009)

blackemmons":2n1i5xz6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just signed on the this website. It's great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Wingate (8 Nov 2009)

I use an Elu jig. Strong and simple.But not decorative. I use an Incra jig as well.


----------



## Benchwayze (16 Nov 2009)

DeepBlue":2z7i66uj said:


> The only piece of advice I'd give is to avoid anything which uses a bearing guided cutter like the plague - try to find one which uses a collar instead.
> 
> I had an axminster jobbie with the bearing guided cutter, which came with a helpful slip of paper telling me to "keep firm downwards pressure". It turns out that for the stock I was using there was only a few millimeters of contact on the bearing and the template, so one small lapse in concentration and I mangled the aluminium template  .
> 
> ...



I wonder if you mean the 'Keller' Jig? I have one of these. The only drawback for me was the need to have three different pairs of templates for differing thicknesses of timber. This made it very expensive. 

I did mangle the template once, but that was my own fault. I fixed it with some masking tape as a 'dam' and filled with mix of araldite. Smoothed of afterwards no problem. 

If I wanted it for lots of jobs, I might look at a different jig. But it's ideal for general boxes and drawers, when I am in a hurry. It won't cut lapped dovetails, (At least I don't know of a way) If I needed that I would cut the face off the drawer front first, make the joint, and then glue back the front as a false 'lap'. 

Now, I do have an Arcoy Dovetailer, still in its original box and three TCT substitute cutters. That will make lapped drawers up to 9" deep.
Did I mention? It's taking up valuable space in my shop... 

Regards 

John


----------



## Benchwayze (16 Nov 2009)

Chems":8ih4ybxb said:


> I've got a leigh, expensive new I know but it is super.



Agree... And it will do other things besides cutting dovetails.. 
Such as 

Router Trimming the end of boards up to 23" wide and as thick as the longest straight cutter you have. 

Cutting multiple precision-spaced housing's across cabinet sides.
Domino and biscuit-joints up to the maximum width of the jig. 
Stub tenons up to the maximum width of the jig. 

And with buying extra templates
Box Joints
Decorative dovetails joints 
'Multiple-mortice and tenons.'


John


----------

